# Jay Peak 5/7/11



## Zand (May 8, 2011)

*Date(s) Skied: * Saturday 5/7/11

*Resort or Ski Area: * Jay Peak, VT

*Conditions: * Spring, Mostly Cloudy, Upper 50s

*Trip Report: *

Pulled in around 1:15... had to drive all the way around to tram base after I had already booted up because they deserted the window and shop, then had to trudge through construction to get to customer service on the Tram Side because there were no signs or anything. WTF were they selling tix for over there when it wasn't even open while no one was selling tix by Stateside where it WAS open? Very stupid.

Anyways, down to Jet, Haines, and Montrealer for open lift serviced stuff, but saw plenty of people hiking towards tramside. Shuttle was running to get people back that went over there. I stayed on the beaten path, alternating between Jet and Haines. Jet had good bumps under the lift up top with pretty good coverage everywhere. Some places were scraped down to ice for long stretches. Haines had smaller, more forgiving bump lines and a better surface, but also had a few interesting areas. But overall, great stuff on May 7th. I don't think they're planning on it, but they could make it another week considering the forecast this week looks dry. Finished up on Montrealer which was great... nice deep corn the whole way. Snow ran out just before getting back to Bonnie. 

Anyways, last day for me. Awesome season, and today was my latest day ever. Very satisfied with the season being over, I feel like I used it up to the last drop and not looking back with regrets or wondering "what if" about a few days like last year. Ready to enjoy summer, and when October rolls around I'll be ready. :beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (May 8, 2011)

snooze you lose Junior

they were selling tickets at Stateside at 10:30 this morning when I arrived.

great day

they definitely have enough base on Haines and Jet to make it one more weekend if the forecast stays dry and cool  for the week   

doubt they do it, but I'm highly Grateful they were open today for me to enjoy.  Great ending to a GREAT season for me.


----------



## Zand (May 8, 2011)

I know I got there late, but still... why do they need 3 people in the ticket office at Tramside when there isn't even anything open over there, but no one at Stateside where it's open? Didn't make sense to me.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 8, 2011)

The Tramside Lodge was sold out for the weekend.  Providing service for the destination travelers who aren't just skiing, but also spending the night, drinking in the bar etc.  Tramside is the resort hub regardless of whether there is skiing over there or not.

Don't get me wrong, it's still pretty beat that you couldn't buy a ticket at Stateside.  Get up earlier next year and you'll be all set!


----------



## riverc0il (May 8, 2011)

Zand said:


> I know I got there late, but still... why do they need 3 people in the ticket office at Tramside when there isn't even anything open over there, but no one at Stateside where it's open? Didn't make sense to me.


Tramside is their main customer service window and they do a lot more than just sell tickets. They process season passes as well as handle other guest issues. It is always staffed during operating hours as it should be. For 1:15p, no surprise they didn't keep the ticket window at Stateside open just to sell a single ticket to you. :lol: 

Nice day to end the lift serviced season with. Jet and Haynes were essentially edge to edge except under the lift. Those interested in earning a few turns will be able to get good top to bottom on Jet/Haynes through next weekend and patch skiing through the rest of May. Speaking of earned turn patch skiing, Profile on Cannon still looked edge to edge when I drove by, everything else was patched up though.

Whereas last weekend every other skier was from Quebec, this weekend every other skier was a Killington refuge. It was busy without being crowded, which is to say that most chairs were occupied but there was never a line. Nice to ski with DHS and AndyZee for a while. 

That does it for lift serviced for me. October through May for the lifts and another two months of hiking left. Last turns of either variety never get me chocked up since the off season is so short. 

:beer:

And in the dumb flatlander four wheel drive series....


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 8, 2011)

That picture is F-ing hilarious!


----------



## BigJay (May 8, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Whereas last weekend every other skier was from Quebec, this weekend every other skier was a Killington refuge. It was busy without being crowded, which is to say that most chairs were occupied but there was never a line.



You could tell that most people who were there normally don't ski at Jay!  Lots of bumpers looking for a line... lots of folks riding on grass with "daddy-paid-for" skis right under the lifts... The refugee where coming from further then last weekend!

By the way, for lift-served, St-Sauveur (45min north of Montreal) will be open next weekend... it's a very small hill... but they seed bumps!

Best turns were off Can-Am which had wall to wall coverage and you could ride to the bottom with only a few patched of wet grass between what's left of the snowpark.

Now, i need to ride my bike! Trails are finally ready up here... and two weeks from now, were down in Massachusset for 4 days!


----------



## campgottagopee (May 9, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> And in the dumb flatlander four wheel drive series....




Scuse me, but that's AWD, not 4WD :razz:


----------



## andyzee (May 9, 2011)

Few shots, the cover was pretty good:


----------



## deadheadskier (May 9, 2011)

:lol:

I saw you with the camera and was like damn, there is now going to be photographic evidence of some of my worst turns all season.  The pictures confirm it :lol:

How was Tux on Sunday?


----------



## andyzee (May 9, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> :lol:
> 
> I saw you with the camera and was like damn, there is now going to be photographic evidence of some of my worst turns all season.  The pictures confirm it :lol:
> 
> How was Tux on Sunday?



Tux, worst conditions I ever had there. Snow was like wet cement..


----------



## riverc0il (May 9, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> :lol:
> 
> I saw you with the camera and was like damn, there is now going to be photographic evidence of some of my worst turns all season.  The pictures confirm it :lol:


No kidding, same here. 

andyzee- Way to get shots of DHS and me skiing with terrible form, LOL.

:beer:


----------

